# Is it evil to troll a whiting?



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering.....Never heard of anyone reporting that they have offered a livebait or even dead whiting as a bait.
I understand of course that the fish must be a legal take size for the area fished, but so far never heard of any critter of any sort being caught this way.

I have in the past offered grinner, and gar, but never seem to find a slimy yakka whatever.

I suppose my real question is would it be a cultural gaffe to do such a thing. Would dedicated whiting fishers be outraged by such conduct? and the ever lurking prospect of the Mega macro killer King George whiting out to seek retribution and perhaps take a leg (again) :shock:

Just wondering....still cheers all andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barra love them! Lots of people use them live around these parts, always with minimum size limits in mind of course.


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

I have used them and found them to be a gun live bait for jews at a certain spot on the nsw north coast. As long as they are legal size go for it.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Go for it, Andy!

Good to see your ol' tin hat again!

Jimbo


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good for cobia too.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, they are like lollies for jacks, great live bait and very hardy too. Bream are an excellent live bait for sharks also if this interests you...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

leftieant said:


> King George Whiting, Andy?


No mate! Not your ordinary King George whiting.....these ones are really special....ones with the ampulae of lorenzini.....man hunters.....eeek! :shock:

Cheers andybear


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Little diver whiting do the trick . Just jig them up with a small hook with a small piece of squid. Also smelly pike are OK. Some of the blokes who catch big Snapper out there like to butterfly poddy mullet.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Barra _love _a live whiting... even more than mullet!



CAV said:


> Gt's are partial to a bream or two too


I was out at the reef (GBR) late last year and caught a grassy emporer about 45cm long... as I was bringing it up a GT started SMASHING it... was a big boy too... probably a good 20kg specimen... by the time I got the emporer to the boat he was only good to fillet for bait... those GT's are vicious when they're that size 8)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Bertros said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, they are like lollies for jacks, great live bait and very hardy too. Bream are an excellent live bait for sharks also if this interests you...
> ...


They sure do. This was a legal bream I got in the castnet. Lasted about 5 mins and just missed the hook.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Pike like winter whiting (no min legal size on them)

Don't ask how I know


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've also caught big flathead on a live whiting.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Pike like winter whiting (no min legal size on them)
> ...


I just do, OK?

If you want
Winter whiting can live in buckets for up to 3 hours
Not sure how long they last in barrels though


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I think its 2 minutes when salti put his baboon arse in

By catch
I was hoping for flathead, jacks, jew or basically anything big and scary
Instead I got skinny and stinky
Then I caught a pike


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Other memorable catches on live whiting recently for me are










and










and I have lost count of how many of these I have caught










Most are caught on the smaller diver or winter whiting but some have been caught on legal sized summer whiting.

Bullies are also a sucker for a live catfish&#8230;. :twisted: win, win situation right there.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Bertros said:


> Only thing i don't like out of all of that Wayne is the Gunners shirt you're wearing. Dirty bloody thing that is. :twisted:


Yeah, that's not me  Not that I follow it any more but 20 years ago you would have seen me in a Hotspurs guernsey.

All caught in the dirty old Logan River here is BrisVegas. Most people think it's a yucky brown river as that's what you see when you cross over it on the Highway a few kilometres up river. I fish about a KM from the mouth of it and it is just like any other river, nice and clean.

Here's my ugliness holding the tailor










And again with the big girl


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd much prefer to eat a whiting than live bait it. But then people regularly live bait with bonito.

Philistines.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One little winter whiting isn't going to go far though.
They are definately the most sought after bait once you get north of Hervey bay.
Good for everything from flatties to salmon and mackerel and much hardier than mullet.
That pointy mouth is good for sticking a hook through too.


----------

